# 76816 and 76811 dx issues



## EMER_RAE (Sep 15, 2010)

I am finding alot of 76811 and 76816 ultrasounds being coded with v28.3. Most insurances are not covering this dx. What do you do when there is no dx available because nothing was found on the report? We are not allowed to use what we were looking for?


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Sep 15, 2010)

look at code selection 655 Known or suspected fetal abnormality affecting management of mother.  The clinic i code for does not use 76811, but we do do follow-up ultrasounds 76816 and don't have any problems getting paid.


----------



## EMER_RAE (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------

